# Talk about scare the ****** outta ya!



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

I took my nephew hunting a few yrs back.We walked down a sendero and were just climbing into a box blind,when I looked in the direction from which we came.There in the sendero was this old nasty tusker!I let him shoot it and he made a poor shot.Shot its two front leggs out and it went "Hog Wild" and took off in some thick brush.After waiting a while I tracked it and finished it off!Man I hate tracking a wounded boar hogs!How do you like my box blind attire Seemore?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry buddy but I don't see a photo!!!!


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks like you wet yourself.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like it did scare somethin out of ya...


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

wooops someone went pee pee in their britches


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone needs to change their pants....Ya wet urself...great picture..funny


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

sum green 4 being brave enought to post your pee pee brithes photo


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah Crow...that box blind attire scares the pee out of me and YOU it looks like..u were right about the boar scare...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Lmaoshipmp

what's next? a picture of someone who chit their pants? LOL


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL @ infamous


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

pictures like that end up in mass e-mails


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Kudos Crow. It takes a real man to post that photo.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that hog hunting is some scary business


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

ROFL I just spit coffee on my keyboard! Green to Crow for posting that one, I'm sure its not what it looks like.............but man! It sure looks like it!


Btw.......I hate tracking wounded hogs too.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

What bad encounters have ya'll had with wounded hogs? I have had some interesting ones, but nothing bad, makes it more fun when you go in there looking, IMHO.

Much like deer. Nothing to it to watch them drop, makes it a better hunt, again, IMHO, when you have to find the hair where they stood, follow tracks a bit, look for blood and work the puzzle out.

Jeff


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, that is too dang funny.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

willydavenport said:


> Kudos Crow. It takes a real man to post that photo.


You beat me to it, exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

peeyouself???


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... that took guts to post up. You might want to try that old astronaut trick with the Depends on the next chase bro!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Props to you for having cajones enough to go in the brush and finish it off.








It's a scary feeling having to go through the brush after em, but WHAT A FREAKING RUSH! Thanks for sharing, sent you some green.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Whats that stand for?*



InfamousJ said:


> Lmaoshipmp
> 
> what's next? a picture of someone who chit their pants? LOL


I am almost afraid to ask,but what'sLMAOSHIPMP stand for I J?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

if I had to guess it is LMAO so hard I peed my pants...


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

hunt2grill said:


> pictures like that end up in mass e-mails


Yea!I am going to be famous one day!lol!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> I am almost afraid to ask,but what'sLMAOSHIPMP stand for I J?


Laughed my ssa off so hard I pzzd my pants???

Edit -- too slow on the draw again!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*For eveything else, there's Mastercard*

Weekend at the lease with your nephew....................$200.00
New designer sweatsuit...........................................$75.00
Picture of you pizzing your pants on the internet..........PRICELESS

:slimer:


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy chit.. Thanks for the laugh... Great way to end the weeeeeeeek.. LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This tread is so funny it made me....nevermind.!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Weekend at the lease with your nephew....................$200.00
> New designer sweatsuit...........................................$75.00
> Picture of you pizzing your pants on the internet..........PRICELESS
> 
> :slimer:


Looks like Jerry "Trophy Hunter of the Rich and Famous" Johnson will have GUESS manufacturing his TTHA clothing from now on?

Crow, are you sure you didn't kill that Pig with your Man Sword?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Whats next, seeing a pic of a guy takin a dump on a bucket............oh wait..........never mind. lol Your a bigger man than me.

Z


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

so where's that pic Z ?????????????????
nevermind I dont want to see it ,arghhhh now im picturing it in my brain  


********* said:


> Whats next, seeing a pic of a guy takin a dump on a bucket............oh wait..........never mind. lol Your a bigger man than me.
> 
> Z


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Looks like Jerry "Trophy Hunter of the Rich and Famous" Johnson will have GUESS manufacturing his TTHA clothing from now on?
> 
> Crow, are you sure you didn't kill that Pig with your Man Sword?


No,but I roped him w/it before I strangled him, w/ my bare hands.LOL!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

********* said:


> Whats next, seeing a pic of a guy takin a dump on a bucket............oh wait..........never mind. lol Your a bigger man than me.
> 
> Z


Did someon" PUT YOU ON THE COVER" *********?LOL!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

All she did was see his picture:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dang crow, you do get around dont you... LOL

http://www.texasrodbenders.com/discus/messages/38/1490.html?1171067478


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Man this might get outta control. The priceless line is gonna make it go far


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Billy Madison*

*3rd Grader:* Hey look everybody, Billy peed his pants.
*Billy*: Of course I peed my pants, everyone my age pees their pants. It's the coolest!
*3rd Grader:* Really?
*Billy*: Yeah! You ain't cool, unless you pee your pants!

*Old Farm Lady:* If peeing in your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis.
*Billy*: That is the grossest thing I've ever heard in my life. Let's Go!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Dang crow, you do get around dont you... LOL
> 
> http://www.texasrodbenders.com/discus/messages/38/1490.html?1171067478


 Tx RODBENDERS AAYY?Is that not the site for all those wade fisherman w/a Bill Clinton (6" AIN'T A FOOT SPEACIAL?)LMAOYFunnySOB!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*wasnt me*

There was a pic of someone on thge bucket in the bluewater forum a while back. It was about all I could stomach. lol

Z


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

looks like he scared you so bad you wetted urself.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Dang crow, you do get around dont you... LOL
> 
> http://www.texasrodbenders.com/discus/messages/38/1490.html?1171067478


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to InfamousJ again.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Crowmagnum has been promoed to the rank of BOSUN! What da he!! is a Bosun?

25 jillian plus! 

THANKS FOR THA FUN BOY's
MUNGAM WORC


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure what a Bosun is but if this is how you get to be one I'm fine right were I'm at LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

********* said:


> There was a pic of someone on thge bucket in the bluewater forum a while back. It was about all I could stomach. lol
> 
> Z


I believe that was Sixtoe aka the Pail Rider...[he's since changed his avatar]


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Charles you are most correct and I bet he is so glad this pic showed up. WW


Charles Helm said:


> I believe that was Sixtoe aka the Pail Rider...[he's since changed his avatar]


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not going to beat up.. but dat's funny...


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

This is to funny............


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Is this the one ya'll killed on the "Golden Showers" ranch?


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

Listen guys you really shouldn't be making jokes. This guys got a serious problem. It's pretty obvious that he has enlarged prostate considereing he was only able to squeeze out two drops of pee pee. I mean the absorbant ability of those sweatpants alone should indicate that he has an incontinence problem. 

Ok this is way to funny. This well won't run dry I can see this lasting a while.


----------



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

There is this new thing called FLOMAX I keep hearing about, may be worth a try, You sure have some of the symptoms they talk about...


If you look real close at the kid, you can tell he is not happy about being in the picture with Uncle peepee pants...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

If you look real close at the kid, you can tell he is not happy about being in the picture with *Uncle peepee pants*...[/QUOTE]

LMMFAO


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cap'n saltgrass said:


> There is this new thing called FLOMAX I keep hearing about, may be worth a try, You sure have some of the symptoms they talk about.............................


I beg to differ. Flow is obviously not a problem. Well, maybe


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

i don't know what is more embarrassing, soiling yourself of wearing a sweater with a canadian flag on it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Lasting memories*

Looks like crow dude even have a watercolor painting done as a lasting momento of the hunt.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

nice pic crow!! what would happen if two pigs came out?????


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

2 pigs - he might shart himself


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

golden acres said:


> nice pic crow!! what would happen if two pigs came out?????


I don't think his nephew would be standing that close to him.


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

whats wrong with the little one? he looks upset.... or was he laughing so hard he was crying.... 






sorry i had to lol


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

you not cool if you dont pee your pants!!!


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

you need an astronaut diaper while hunting


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> Sorry buddy but I don't see a photo!!!!


After having second thoughts,I wish the other 5000 2 coolers had not seen this either!LOL!Thanks for all the kind words fellas.LOL!Tx Pale Thanks for the art worc!I am having it framed.But I got a couple of ? for ya'll.Why did no one comment on the large hog?lol!And why no one asked if I really PPd my britches?LAMSELF!

Thanks again for the fun.

Mungam Worc


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok....so, what really happened?? It really looks..... well, I'm sure you know what it really looks like.....lol. You guys are relentless!!! and everyone says we women are bad... y'all should be ashamed....lol.... NOW...LET'S HEAR THE REAL STORY...please?!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I tell you what just reading all these posts after the initial by Crow, I can not breath. I just went from a beer gut to a six pack laughing so hard. Ya'll are too funny!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> But I got a couple of ? for ya'll.Why did no one comment on the large hog?lol!And why no one asked if I really PPd my britches?LAMSELF!
> 
> Thanks again for the fun.
> 
> Mungam Worc


Why? Because we're tellin the story, not you (you should know this bunch by now)


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

The boy isn't happy because he was just sitting on Uncle's lap...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

elkhunter49 said:


> Sorry buddy but I don't see a photo!!!!


Ditto


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Why bump this from Feb of 2007?


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Why bump this from Feb of 2007?


 maybe for a good laugh???


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Man, I'd forgotten about this thread. One of the funnier ones I can remember. I'm glad it was raised from the dead.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> maybe for a good laugh???


So how does someone who just registered this summer come to dig this out for a laugh?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank You.....

Gilb and 007 .,!,,


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> Why bump this from Feb of 2007?


Just saw it...thanks though. Are you and 007 friends?


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Just saw it...thanks though. Are you and 007 friends?


 lmao!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

ROFL~That's too funny...


----------

